# REALLY aggravated cable upgrade



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I just finished my main impellar shaft replacement ( with the help of this forum THANK YOU) and didn't the impellar cable break before I was through with the driveway. I'm going to hard wire it in the morning but my aggravation is the puny stock cable. Really? I can't believe it took this long to break. The original part # is 106-4599 and the replacement is 115-5680. Please tell me when I go to get this that it is a thicker cable!!! Sorry I've been drinking and can't find the spell check.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You mean auger cable, probably same thickness, and yes, it's a crap cable. Where I can I make my own cables. I get the cable from the hardware store, use electrical round connectors, machine screws & nuts, silver acid core solder to make the cable to round electrical connector connection.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I would say just buy the new cable and be good for another 10 years. Over adjustment can cause the cable to breaks earlier than it should and sometimes it's just bad luck. I have had no problem with the stock Toro cables. I think the new cable is just a better spring I never checked the cable. Most break at the spring or aluminum end. I have never seen the cable snap.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

My coat hanger cable is tough but not very pretty. I have to get a new one this week.


----------

